# Terrorists Trying to influence Election?



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Did anyone hear about the new terrorist video telling us not to vote for Bush/Cheney?
I want to vote for them even more now!!!
http://drudgereport.com/abct2.htm


----------

